# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Linux-κουτο (κατασκευή κουτιού)

## _DiMoN_

*Λέτε να έχω πρόβλημα;;;*

Παίρνω ξύλα MTF, δεν ξέρω καν πως τα λένε, είναι αυτά που έχουν συμπιεσμένα ροκανίδια...

*ΚΟΥΤΙ*
1)Βάζω ξυλόκολλα, και ξυλόβιδες και τα ενώνω
2)Βάζω ακριλική σιλικόνη μέσα έξω στις γωνίες
3)Περνάω 2 χέρια μέσα έξω βελατούρα
4)Περνάω δύο χέρια μέσα έξω χρώμα άσπρο γυαλιστερό
5)Περνάω μέσα έξω Βερνίκι ξύλου
6)Ακόμη ένα χέρι άσπρο γυαλιστερό (A62 GLOSS)
7)Πάλι ακρυλική σιλικόνη έξω εκεί που είναι οι ενώσεις (αύριο θα το κάνω)
*ΠΟΡΤΑ*
1)Περνάω βερνίκι ξύλου
2)Περνάω ένα χέρι βελατούρα
3)Περνάω 2 δύο χέρια χρώμα άσπρο γυαλιστερό (A62 GLOSS)

*Λεπτομέρειες*: Εκεί που ανοίγει το κουτί, δηλαδή στις άκρες του ξύλου
1)Ακρυλικό στόκο και τον άφησα να στεγνώσει
2)Βελατούρα
3) 2 δύο χέρια χρώμα άσπρο γυαλιστερό (A62 GLOSS)
4)Ακρυλική σιλικόνη (αύριο θα το κάνω)

Aaaa, να μην ξεχάσω, θα βάλω και φύλο αλουμινίου για σκεπή, που θα είναι σαν τα σπιτάκια των σκύλων!

----------


## vegos

> *Λέτε να έχω πρόβλημα;;;*


Μάλλον όχι, αλλά τελικά, το A62 GLOSS είναι:




> 6)Ακόμη ένα χέρι άσπρο διαφανές (A62 GLOSS)


ή



> 3)Περνάω 2 δύο χέρια χρώμα άσπρο γυαλιστερό (A62 GLOSS)


Διαφανές, ή γυαλιστερό;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## _DiMoN_

Χαχα, καλό.... ήταν γιατί το διόρθωσα!

----------


## autir

Μήπως (λέω μήπως) να του έκανες συντήρηση πιο τακτικά;

Με ένα σπρέι αέρος να φυσάς μέσα στο τροφοδοτικό και στην ψύκτρα του CPU;

Εχω χάσει τροφοδοτικό και 2 κάρτες γραφικών επειδή μπήκε σκόνη μέσα στα μοτεράκια των ανεμιστηρων. Σταμάτησαν να γυρίζουν και THE END...

Λογικά σε εξωτερικό περιβάλλον οι ποσότητες σκόνης που θα σουλατσάρουν στο κουτί σου θα είναι απίστευτες. Και το τελευταίο που θες είναι να κλατάρει ένας ανεμιστήρας μέσα Ιουλίου.

Αλήθεια με το πρόβλημα της ζέστης τί θα κάνεις; Και με την υγρασία του χειμώνα;

Ρωτάω γιατί κι εγώ φτιάχνω ένα λινουξόκουτο και τα προβλήματα φαίνονται μεγάλα.

----------


## pavlidisd

Θα το χτυπάει ο ήλιος? Αν ναι καλύτερα να βάλεις και ένα φελιζόλ μπλε wallmate...

Εγώ που έβαλα κοντρα-πλακέ θαλάσσης με ένα χέρι βερνίκι θαλάσσης δεν έχει πάθει τίποτα!
Προσεχώς (ίσως και αύριο)να δημοσιεύσω φώτο από την δική μου κατασκευή η οποία είναι δοκιμασμένη! 

Υγ: MDF λέγεται...  ::

----------


## _DiMoN_

Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνεις το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στο PC το οποίο και βέβαι θα γίνεται συντήρηση πιο συχνά..
Το θέμα μυ είναι το κουτί!
Όσο για την υγρασία κανένα πρόβλημα, όσο για την ζέστη, το κουτί είναι αρκετά μεγάλο και τα εξαρτήματα απέχουν πολύ μεταξύ τους, είναι τρομερά ευάερο..
Στην χειρότερη το καλοκαίρι βάζω ένα μεγάλο FUN!

----------


## papashark

To ΜDF θα αντέξει την υγρασία ή θα φουσκώσει ?

Θα προτημούσα κοντρα πλακέ θαλλάσης....

----------


## _DiMoN_

Δεν το ήξερα πριν το αγοράσω, δεν το ήξερα πριν κολλήσω τα κομμάτια μεταξύ τους, δεν το ήξερα πριν το περάσω το τρίτο χέρι χρώμα...
Μετά μου το είπαν!
Αλλά έδωσα 12€ στα ξύλα αντί 60€ που θα έδινα.........
Από αύριο λογικά θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω!

----------


## AntonisX

Αν μπορείς πέρνα το απ'έξω και 2 χέρια μονωτικό χρώμα (είναι πυκτό σαν γιαούρτι και φτηνό συνάμα), το πρώτο αραιό με νερό για να πιάσει το δεύτερο πηκτό όπως είναι και πιστεύω να έλυσες το πρόβλημα του νερού, το πολύ-πολύ να το περνάς κανά χέρι μονωτικό μια φορά το χρόνο. Αλλά με τόσα που του έχεις βάλει πιστεύω να το κάνεις όχι ταράτσα-pc αλλά υποβρύχιο-pc !!

----------


## Thanosch

Είδα το pc και θα αντέξει αρκετά ... το μόνοπρόβλημα είναι η υγρασία!!!!

Υγρασία όχι οτι θα μπουν νερά μέσα αλλα τα κρύα βράδια του χειμώνα θα θέλει συντροφια  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Tο δικό μου είναι από κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσης με σιλικόνη ξυλόκολα, καρφάκια και ειδικό βερνίκι και είναι ΟΚ από τα χριστούγενα του 2002 στην ταράτσα κάτω απ' τον ηλιακό, οι μόνες παρεμβάσεις που έγιναν ήταν για προσθήκη/αφαίρεση εξοπλισμού.

----------


## gerdigos

> 4)Περνάω δύο χέρια μέσα έξω χρώμα άσπρο γυαλιστερό
> 5)Περνάω μέσα έξω Βερνίκι ξύλου
> 6)Ακόμη ένα χέρι άσπρο γυαλιστερό (A62 GLOSS)


Πρωτα το χρωμα, μετα το βερνικι ξυλου και μετα χρωμα παλι? Το βερνικι δεν θα επρεπε να κατσει πανω στο ξυλο? Ισως χρειαζοταν και λιγο τριψιμο με λεπτο γυαλοχαρτο και μετα στοκαρισμα πριν το βερνικι. Εδω το εχεις κανει sandwich  ::  
Εχω την εντυπωση οτι θα σκασει ή θα ξεφτισει. Μακαρι να κανω λαθος.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Have fun με το FAN  ::   ::   ::

----------


## gerdigos

btw το MDF (Medium Density Fiber) νομιζω λεγεται μοριοσανιδα. Τα κομματακια ξυλου που εχουνε ειναι πολυ λεπτα. Εαν αυτο που περιγραφεις εχει πιο χοντρα κομματια και μπολικη κολλα, πρεσσαρισμενα ολα μαζι, δεν θυμαμαι πως το λενε, παντως το χρησιμοποιουν σπανια για ραφια κλπ γιατι νομιζω δεν εχει τοσο μεγαλη αντοχη. Ισως να ειναι αυτο γιατι λες οτι ειναι και φτηνο.
Παντως αμα το περασεις τοσα χερια θα γινει υποβρυχιο οπως λεει και ο AntonisX  ::

----------


## MoHDa

Οπ! Μετά από τόσο καιρό να γράψω σε ένα θέμα που το ξέρω καλά...
Λοιπόν το MDF έχει πολύ μεγάλη αντοχή και χρησιμοποιείται σχεδόν παντού!
Όλα τα πορτάκια, τα τραπεζάκια και τα λοιπά και τα λοιπά είναι από MDF που από πάνω έχει πρεσαριστεί καπλαμάς για να μοίαζουν με ξύλο!!!

Γενικά μία συμβουλή και από τον επστημονικό μου τομέα:
Όταν μία ξυλοκατασκευή εκτίθεται στη βροχή και δε σας ενδιαφέρει για την ομορφιά της, το καλύετρο με το οποίο μπορείτε να τη βάψετε είναι υφαλοχρώματα, είναι τα χρώματα που βάζουν στις βάρκες! Εκτός από το αυτονόητο ότι είναι κατάλληλα για το νερό, είναι αρκετά τοξικά επομένως δεν πλησιάζουν και ζουζούνια, πεταλουδίτσες και τα λοιπά και τα λοιπα!

Καλές συνδέσεις!

----------


## _DiMoN_

Χα χα χα.......
ΔΕΝ θα μου χαλάσει ΠΟΤΕ και ξέρετε γιατί;;
Θα το βάλω τελικά μέσα στο δώμα σε' ένα ράφι που θα φτιάξω!!!
Έχω πάρει όλα τα υλικά, σήμερα 16/01/2004 και ώρα 17:00 ξεκινάνε οι εργασίες για την κατασκευή του κόμβου #105 _DiMoN_ ο οποίος γι' αρχή διαθέτει 2 κατευθιντικά Links με πιάτο+feeder και router linux και τέλος του μήνα feed για internet!!!
Βλέπω καλά προς Φιλοθέη και πέρα, μέχρι και Παλαιό Ψυχικό μέχρι το βουνου...
Interested κανένας για BB link?

----------


## gerdigos

Τσαμπα γραφαμε δηλαδη?  ::  
Τελος παντων αυτο το post δινει αρκετες γνωσεις για home-made κουτια, αρα αξιζε τον κοπο...
(  ::  Να ψηφισω και οτι θα κρατησει χωρις συντηρηση  ::  )

----------


## _DiMoN_

Παιδιά τώρα θέλω πραγματικά την βοήθεια σας. (mods transfer it)
Όπως ανέφερα πάνω θα μεταφέρω το κουτί στο δόμα ο οποίος είναι κοινόχρηστος χώρος 8 διαμμερισμάτων. Αυτό απαιτεί μια τρύπα και πέρασμα σωλήνα κι ένα ράφι για υπολογιστή (τα οποία δυστηχώς τα έκανα αλλά θα τα ηυλώσω αύριο πουρνό-πουρνό). Όπως καταλαβαίνεται θα πρέπει στην Γενική Συνέλευση της πολυκατοικίας να ζητήσω άδεια. Θέλω ιδέες και προτάσεις.

Σημαντικό υστερόγραφο: Είμαι της άποψης ότι πρέπει ο τρόπος που θα το ζητήσω να είναι κομψός και να μην είναι του στυλ "έτσι θέλω, εσείς δεν ξέρετε" και τέτοια. Ούτως ή άλλως αυτή είναι και η άποψη μου γενικά.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Keymaster

Θέλω και εγώ να χρησιμοποιήσω κοινόχρηστο χώρο για την τοποθέτηση όλων των μηχανημάτων . Υπάρχει όμως το εξής πρόβλημα , η πολυκατοικία είναι καινούργια και είμαστε μόνο 2 οικογένιες ( τα μηχανήματα θα τοποθετηθούν εντός ενός δωματίου στην ταράτσα που δεν φαινετε να έχει καμια άλλη χρήση ) . Εγώ δηλαδή τί πρέπει να κάνω  ::  .




> Σημαντικό υστερόγραφο: Είμαι της άποψης ότι πρέπει ο τρόπος που θα το ζητήσω να είναι κομψός και να μην είναι του στυλ "έτσι θέλω, εσείς δεν ξέρετε" και τέτοια. Ούτως ή άλλως αυτή είναι και η άποψη μου γενικά.


Έγω μάλλον θα μιλήσω για τον χώρο που δεν είναι χρήσιμος , δεν ενοχλεί τους ένοικους . Τι κεραίες θα βάλεις ? Αν βάζεις πιάτα , πες τους ότι δέν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με ραδιενέργεια  ::  ραδιοακτινοβολίες  ::  και τα λοιπά . Ελπίζω να έχει κάποιος nova για να το χρησιμοποιήσεις . Το μόνο κακό είναι το καλώδιο από το κομπιούτερ μέχρι ταράτσα , μπορεί να σου μιλήσουν για την αισθητική κτλπ . 

Άσχετο : Ο πατέρας μου ζήτησε καταστατικό πολυκατοικίας , η μάνα μου είπε να ρωτήσω τον μηχανικο - κατασκευαστή ??? . Από την μια μου λένε να μήν βάλω ιστό και από την άλλη θέλουν να βάλουν στίλους και σύρματα για να απλώνουν τα ρούχα  ::  Το καλό είναι ότι ο άλλος ένοικος έχει pc οπότε μπορό να του πω ότι στο μέλον θα μπορεί να συνδέεται ( πάω για ΒΒ ) .

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και να μην σε ζάλισα με τα δικά μου  ::

----------


## dti

Τί πιο καλό από το να πεις την πλήρη αλήθεια, οτι θέλεις να συμμετάσχεις κι εσύ ενεργά στο athenswireless που πρόκειται για ένα δίκτυο ελεύθερης επικοινωνίας, εφαρμογής νέων τεχνολογιών ασύρματης δικτύωσης, αναγνωρισμένο από την Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας και ήδη προβεβλημένο σε αρκετά περιοδικά, τηλεοπτικές και ραδιοφωνικές εκπομπές.

Μάζεψε μερικά άρθρα που έχουν δημοσιευθεί κατά καιρούς για το awmn, έλα να σου δώσω κάποιο "αναμνηστικό" φυλλάδιο από την σχετικά πρόσφατη εκδήλωση της ΚτΠ (που κάλυψε ασύρματα το awmn), έχε και το σχετικό νόμο για "ασύρματη ζεύξη σημείου προς σημείο για ιδία χρήση" πρόχειρο στη τσέπη και ο Θεός βοηθός!!!

----------


## papashark

> Εκτός από το αυτονόητο ότι είναι κατάλληλα για το νερό, είναι αρκετά τοξικά επομένως δεν πλησιάζουν και ζουζούνια, πεταλουδίτσες και τα λοιπά και τα λοιπα!


Στα λοιπά, βάλε και τα χέρια σου  :: 

Ακόμα τα υφαλοχρώματα εκτός νερού πεθαίνουν πολύ γρήγορα.....

----------


## Keymaster

> έχε και το σχετικό νόμο για "ασύρματη ζεύξη σημείου προς σημείο για ιδία χρήση" πρόχειρο στη τσέπη και ο Θεός βοηθός!!!


Μήπως μπορείς να μου πείς πού θα βρω τον συγκεκριμένο νόμο . Έψαξα σχεδόν σε όλο το Ελληνικό δίκτυο χωρίς αποτελεσμα . Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά  ::

----------


## _DiMoN_

*http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.p...F5%E3%E5%DF%E1*

και

*http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.p...F5%E3%E5%DF%E1*

και

*το link των νόμων που θα δώσει κάποιος!*

----------


## papashark

_Dimon_ δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς, αλλά το url για τον κανονισμό των 2.4 είναι αυτό :

http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/telec/kanon ... -72FEK.pdf

----------


## Skinny13

> btw το MDF (Medium Density Fiber) νομιζω λεγεται μοριοσανιδα. Τα κομματακια ξυλου που εχουνε ειναι πολυ λεπτα.


1)δεν εχει κομματικα ξυλου αλλα φυλλα ξυλου λεπτα οσο ενα χααρτονι και ειναι καλλημενα σε πρεσσα

2)δεν χρειαζεται βαψιμο!!!....αλλα:
α)απο μεσα θα βαλεις ενα μονωτικο 3-4 εκατοστων,αυτο το μπλε που χρησιμοποιουν και στις οικοδομες.το κολλας στοιχειοδως με σιλλικονη
μετα 

β)θα παει απ΄εξω το mdf η καλυτερα κοντρα πλακε που ειναι και πολυ φτηνο και 

γ)τελος απ'εξω θα κολλησεις αλουμινοφυλλο,τοσο λεπτο οσο ειναι και αυτο απο τα κουτακια της coca-cola (ή pepsi αν θελετε),(τετοια φυλλα θα βρειτε στο μοναστηρακι) το οποιο θα κολλησετε με μικρα καρφακια. θα το βαψετε μα ασταρι και μπογια ασπρη για να αντανακλα την ηλιακη ακτινοβολια το καλοκαιρι.

δ)οπου αφησετε τρυπες για να περνα ο αερας βαζετε φιλτρα(αυτα που βαζουμε στους αποροφητηρες στα σπιτια μας για να μην περνα μεσα ιχνος σκονης

αυτα....για οποιον σκεφτεται να κανει κουτι
η συνταγη ειναι δοκιμασμενη και εγγυημενη 1000%

----------


## andreas

εχεις πμ για το ΒΒ link  ::

----------

